# Modeling my brand new Buddy Belt!



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not real happy about it, but Mom wanted me to show everybody my new Buddy Belt. It came in the mail yesterday, but it has been raining so heavy I can't show it while I'm walking.  Mom turned and twisted me around because I don't like to move with my harness on in the house. Go figure.

See, this is my happy face! I'm soooo happy to be modeling for everybody. 


I'm happy I tell you! Happy, happy, happy!! :foxes15:


Is it almost over?


Opinions, does it fit right? I think it does, but what do I know? Haha.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It fits on the hole before last as predicted right? It looks good! This BB is really
soft and will stretch with wear, so you'll be able to buckle it on the middle hole
after a few walks I think. I'm happy you like it, it's one of my favorites! Lulu
looks gorgeous! :love2:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It fits on the hole before last as predicted right? It looks good! This BB is really
> soft and will stretch with wear, so you'll be able to buckle it on the middle hole
> after a few walks I think. I'm happy you like it, it's one of my favorites! Lulu
> looks gorgeous! :love2:


Thank you! It is much prettier in person than pics. Yes, it's in the next to last hole. I put it in the center hole, but I felt it was a little too tight. If it stretches it will work though.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lulu looks adorable! Which pattern is that? It's very cute and looks great on the white fur. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She looks adorable in her BB...love that print on her....she reminds me so much of Bella with her facial expressions:angel7:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Lulu looks adorable! Which pattern is that? It's very cute and looks great on the white fur.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks, Ashley! It's Cheetah. It's retired so it was on sale (I'm a bargain girl!) lol I sure have missed you! Hope you are having a GREAT experience with your internship!!



nabi said:


> She looks adorable in her BB...love that print on her....she reminds me so much of Bella with her facial expressions:angel7:


Awwww, thank you, Kathleen!! What a compliment! I always thought Lulu and Bella favored.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks stunning on your sweetheart!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

TLI said:


> That looks stunning on your sweetheart!!


Thanks, T. I was really pleased.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks awesome! Good choice. I'm thinking that might be how Odie's size 2 will fit, that or on the last hole. They do stretch though! Odie moved one hole and we only used hers a few times. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Oooo I love your new bb

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Thank you! It is much prettier in person than pics. Yes, it's in the next to last hole. I put it in the center hole, but I felt it was a little too tight. If it stretches it will work though.



Thank goodness we didn't go with the 3.5, she would have been drowning in it!

This is a great harness, you are right it's prettier in person. It suits your girl really well, I love it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> It looks awesome! Good choice. I'm thinking that might be how Odie's size 2 will fit, that or on the last hole. They do stretch though! Odie moved one hole and we only used hers a few times.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A special thank you to you, Krystal, and LS! Your pics really sent me over the edge, and LS found the perfect one on sale! I'm glad if this can put your mind at ease that Odie's size 2 will work. I'm sure it will. 



Tabcat73 said:


> Oooo I love your new bb
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much!



~LS~ said:


> Thank goodness we didn't go with the 3.5, she would have been drowning in it!
> 
> This is a great harness, you are right it's prettier in person. It suits your girl really well, I love it.


You are so right, and I did wonder a couple of times the first time I looked at them. She wouldn't be my girl if she couldn't pull of animal print!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

She looks smashing! !! Love the commentary


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww she looks so pretty.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> She looks smashing! !! Love the commentary


Thanks, Cathy! And truer words were never spoken! LOL



Evelyn said:


> Awww she looks so pretty.


Thank you, Evelyn! I can't wait to actually go for a walk.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love that buddy belt Tina! I regret not buying it, it looks so amazing on Lulu! She is such a pretty girl!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love that buddy belt Tina! I regret not buying it, it looks so amazing on Lulu! She is such a pretty girl!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw, Zorana, you're so sweet! Thank you! Now we're just waiting to try it out in the great big outside world! Tomorrow is only 50/50 chance of rain so fingers crossed we can get outside!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

What a beautiful BB! Looks perfect on Lulu.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Too pretty!! Miss Lulu is just beautiful with her new Buddy Belt!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

miuccias said:


> What a beautiful BB! Looks perfect on Lulu.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Mayra, I love Karma and Laska's also! Need pics in them.



Lulajane said:


> Too pretty!! Miss Lulu is just beautiful with her new Buddy Belt!


Thank you, Amy! How is little Gypsy doing?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it looks great


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> Love it looks great


Thanks, Christie!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Thank you, Amy! How is little Gypsy doing?


You're welcome! Gypsy is doing great! She's just soo sweet! She is gaining weight really good and fitting right in here!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I laughed so hard at your captions. I think she looks great. We are building an ark here in SC too......


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I laughed so hard at your captions. I think she looks great. We are building an ark here in SC too......


Thank you! Yes, Lulu has a great sense of humor. She says it helps her deal with Gidget and Jake. Oh, this rain!! We're turning into prunes around here! lol


----------

